# Please don't laugh it's my first attempt with a camcorder!



## scrimper (26 Apr 2016)

I have always wanted to have a go at doing an instructional video but don't really know how to start, so on Friday I bought a cheap camcorder and made an attempt to doing a scroll-saw video.
it is a first attempt and it is quite difficult trying to film yourself and do the narration and use the saw at the same time but hopefully I might get better at it!

One thing I notice is that my hand is nicely in focus but the work piece is not so I may have to try manual focus later when I work out how! 

Have a look and see what you think, comments and advice will be most welcome. 

Ist video https://youtu.be/taIAQ25XQcY

2nd video https://youtu.be/ldWZP-qvA-o

3rd video https://youtu.be/nKKrvhuW5ls

4th video https://youtu.be/3tOvvSSkzvc

5th video https://youtu.be/ffxuNUsa114

6th video https://youtu.be/xh0IaUQLRVQ

7th video https://youtu.be/dbQTl0kt1Jo

https://youtu.be/oVfNYFFSmjA


----------



## ChrisR (26 Apr 2016)

Scrimper.

First attempt or not, that was first class, camera work was clear and the narration was excellent.

If I did not know what scroll sawing was all about, that would be a good introduction to our addictive hobby.

Plus I take my hat off to anybody that can load pictures or video to the internet, as it’s far above my computer skill level. :? 

I could not get part two to run, but that is more likely to be my computer and that rubbish Windows 10 I reluctantly run.

Look forward to more.

Chris.


----------



## transatlantic (26 Apr 2016)

Good stuff.

- I'd keep the whole thing as one video. I don't know why people split stuff up into 3 minute videos. 
- The resolution seems a little low? It's definately watchable, but if you have the option to up the res.


----------



## scrimper (26 Apr 2016)

Thanks for that Chris, I was a bit worried that they looked a bit rubbish and I do sound a bit like a Yokel!
I just did another one on the Hegner saw but as I was showing the wife the power went off in protest!

here is the link to the last one I did

https://youtu.be/oVfNYFFSmjA

By the way I tried part 2 and it works fine here, perhaps you could try again later, if you can stand more! :mrgreen:


----------



## scrimper (26 Apr 2016)

transatlantic":32wss6fh said:


> Good stuff.
> 
> - I'd keep the whole thing as one video. I don't know why people split stuff up into 3 minute videos.
> - The resolution seems a little low? It's definately watchable, but if you have the option to up the res.



Thanks for the comments I will try to answer as best I can. 

Firstly I only bought the camcorder on Friday so I am not at all sure what I am doing with it. The reason for separate parts is that when you pause the camera it creates a separate file and I have not got around to joining anything up or editing yet, so I didn't actually split anything up and in any case my BB connection is very slow and each of these clips took 10 mins to upload so if too long I would probably give up.

Not sure about the res I just set it to do MP4 and used the default setting but if I have it too high I will suffer with an even bigger file to upload.

Some of the woodworking videos on youtube are really brilliant and I take my hat off to them it's them that encouraged me to have a go but if I am honest I don't really know what I am doing so any hints and tips are much appreciated. 

(I was a filmmaker back in the 1980's but with super 8 movie film, it's all so different now!)


----------



## Stooby (26 Apr 2016)

Hi Scrimper. I echo others, is a good start to a new side for our hobby for you. Certainly clear and seemed well filmed. I would certainly try some video editing to tie the pieces together, it will keep the parts together, sometimes I struggle to find the middle bits on YouTube!
Part 2 works fine for me (and I really like Windows 10!)


----------



## ChrisR (26 Apr 2016)

scrimper":3ipjg1b2 said:


> Thanks for that Chris, I was a bit worried that they looked a bit rubbish and I do sound a bit like a Yokel!
> I just did another one on the Hegner saw but as I was showing the wife the power went off in protest!
> 
> here is the link to the last one I did
> ...



Scrimper.

Yes all parts 1-4 running ok, I knew it was my system.

Have also run the Hegner saw part.

Your voice is very easy to listen to, I am a born and breed Cornishman so you can imagine what mine would sound like, me-ansom. :wink: 

Agree the Hegner on/off switch is very poor quality, considering the price of the saw, first thing I did when I purchased my Hegner many moons ago, was to add a (NVR) built from acquired bits and pieces, as you do.

Chris.


----------



## Claymore (26 Apr 2016)

.................


----------



## donwatson (26 Apr 2016)

I found the videos fascinating and very well made. Thanks a lot for showing them, one thing I read/heard/saw/? recently was that a video should be made in 5 minute segments maximum, after 5 minutes your audience interest starts to drift.


----------



## ardenwoodcraft (26 Apr 2016)

Have to say those are some of the best scroll saw videos I have seen on youtube. The filming and narration are clear and you have taken the time to explain things without assuming that the viewer is an expert scroll saw user.

Re :- the separate video files in your camera. I have a car dashboard camera that I use in my motorhome and it records in parts / chapters called segments. These segments can be set to 3, 5 or 10 minute time intervals so when I review the files later I can pick and choose which parts I want to watch. I have not tried editing yet, like you I am a novice in video production, but I believe you can edit the segments together to make one or more longer videos and compress them into say, a 15 minute time frame.

Please carry on making your videos, I for one would very much like to see more.


----------



## AES (26 Apr 2016)

Well scrimper, I must add my own congratulations on your first effort into instructional videos. As someone has already said, if I didn't know anything about scrolling your 4 films (all 4 worked fine for me BTW) would certainly have set me off on the right foot. And I picked up a couple of tips too, so well worthwhile.

Many congratulations, and if it's really true that you only bought the video last week then you're clearly well set up for a new "career", especially if/when you get into editing videos.

Very well done Sir!

=D> 

I don't even own a video camera myself and have never even tried to use one, so I have no idea how to fix the following relatively minor details, but in your post you did ask for comments so I hope the following will not cause you any offence:

1. You mentioned your accent but while it does come across IMHO there's nothing wrong with having an accent and yours is certainly not broad - on the contrary, you were very clear and easy to understand throughout, so if I were you I just wouldn't worry about it at all;

2. As you said yourself, your hands are a bit big in the overall screen and in better focus than the job itself. You need a closer focus on the blade and the cut itself. Your hands were also a bit "purple-ish" in colour, though that may just be my laptop screen/viewing angle;

3. It would have been good to mention the blade type/TPI/blade number as well as the (Hegner) saw, and also the speed you were running it at (assuming you are multi-speed - I can't remember what you posted the last time that subject came up). If single speed, it's also useful to say so;

4. The description of entering into a curve at (roughly) 90 degrees was a good point (and a common mistake I often used to make) but better focusing on the job and the blade (point 2 above) would have made the point even clearer - and even more clear would have been to demonstrate the wrong way on one curve first, then the right way on a second curve;

5. Not hugely important, but the sound of the saw was sometimes too high in relation to your own voice. I assume you were using the open mic built in to the camera? Perhaps a throat/head mike with a foam shield would give more emphasis to your voice, putting the noise of the saw itself more into the background;

6. If you do get into editing (which I understand is a whole different ball game), that will enable you to cut out a couple of sequences where just bank grey appeared for a few seconds;

7. But I really do think you've done wonders already - running the saw and making good cuts whilst working the camera AND making a sensible soundtrack, all at the same time - you must have felt like a one-handed paper hanger at times!  But perhaps a small pre-preparation (e.g. cue cards with just headings, held up by your wife off camera??) would have saved a few verbal stumbles? Having said that however, your commentary was far more fluid and lucid and free of Uhhmms & Ahhs than many I've seen (from apparently experienced people), so that would be just a small "final polishing" in my view.

Again I really am impressed with your 1st time efforts and hope the above will help you on to even higher levels.

Thanks for taking the trouble and I hope you find the above to be constructive and not de-structively critical.

Please carry on.

AES


----------



## scrimper (26 Apr 2016)

Well what can I say you folks are just too kind! I have to admit I was quite dubious of putting the videos on here. For some time I have been so impressed with other videos on Youtube some are just superb and I have so much respect for people who go to all the trouble of making them to help others without any advantage to themselves.

For sometime I have always fancied having a go so on Friday I bought a cheap Panasonic camera and had no idea really what to do so I just set the thing up on a tripod pointed it in the right direction and switched on, everything you saw was spontaneous, nothing was planned even the piece I was working on was a genuine work that I had started before I thought of filming so I thought I would just set the camera up and practice, I did the first 4 in a short time and I had no intention of actually putting them on Youtube until I had done a bit more to them or made them better but I thought what the heck and put them online this afternoon. 

The problem is that I reckon I could do a lot better if someone else was doing the work and I just controlled the camera then I could actually see what I was happening in the video rather than waiting till it is finished. It is quite tricky controlling the camera doing the narration off the cuff and do the work as well.

Many thanks to everyone who has replied and all comments made, you have encouraged me to do more videos and perhaps they might get a bit better.


----------



## scrimper (26 Apr 2016)

AES":3ctrmcl3 said:


> 1. You mentioned your accent but while it does come across IMHO there's nothing wrong with having an accent and yours is certainly not broad - on the contrary, you were very clear and easy to understand throughout, so if I were you I just wouldn't worry about it at all;
> 
> 2. As you said yourself, your hands are a bit big in the overall screen and in better focus than the job itself. You need a closer focus on the blade and the cut itself. Your hands were also a bit "purple-ish" in colour, though that may just be my laptop screen/viewing angle;
> 
> ...



Thanks for the interesting comments, I am not at all upset by them in fact I am delighted you took the trouble to make them, so I will try to give some notes to your comments

1. I felt my voice sounded a bit like a yokel TBH but I felt it was better to just say what I thought warts and all and leave any mistakes in because when I have watched others they left their 'hiccups' in and it seemed to add to the friendliness of their narration.

2. Lol I have had a look at my hands and they are big and ugly but not very purple but they look worse in the film with the wide angle lens and as I said above I couldn't see them till after filming.

3. I am planning to do another video on blade types and their use in my next attempt, but as I mention above when I started filming it was only really for practice I had not planned to actually show them to anyone.

4. Again as above the piece I was cutting was something I was doing for my daughter as a gift and I didn't want to spoil it by showing the wrong way, but I hope to do a video on the basics of cutting only using a sacrificial project where I can mess up to show the wrong and right way.

5. Unfortunately this camera does not have a mic socket and no way to use an external mike, at a later date I hope to add the narration in the editing process.

6. Where did you see grey sequences? I didn't notice any at my end but you are right they should be removed.

7. Funnily enough for the last one about my saws I did write a few notes to mention but found it impossible to read as well as narrate and film so I thought I would just jabber on and forget the notes, I know that when watching others and they make a mistake and comment about the mistake and leave it in it sort of warms one to the person and makes them look more human than some of the perfected false fake stuff we see on TV.

Everyone.............. Please keep the comments coming it will encourage me to do more, on the other hand you might change your minds after seeing a few more of my efforts! Lol


----------



## Aggrajag (27 Apr 2016)

Some good work there Scrimper, I enjoyed watching it.

Rather than nails and sellotape, have you tried masking tape? I got some wide masking tape from Wickes, I coat the front surface of the wood (so that the Pritt stick doesn't get into the wood) but I also wrap around the back if I'm double-cutting to tape the two pieces together. Essentially this is doing the same as your sellotape but is already there to protect from glue. Two jobs in one?

Good tip about leaving a cut at right angles, I'll be using that one!


----------



## Aggrajag (27 Apr 2016)

PS. Where's #5? I want to see the completed work


----------



## RobCee (27 Apr 2016)

Great job Scrimper, the videos are really useful. I like your commentary and the practical identification of the tricky parts of the process. 
I have an old Hegner gathering dust in the workshop and you have convinced me that I ought to drag it back out again for another go.


----------



## scrimper (27 Apr 2016)

Aggrajag":2mki29au said:


> PS. Where's #5? I want to see the completed work



Lol I am working on it, I am doing most of the cut outs of camera to avoid boring *viewers* (Lol) but I will start again before the two pieces separate. (hopefully)Lol


----------



## scrimper (27 Apr 2016)

RobCee":3s8ywzx1 said:


> Great job Scrimper, the videos are really useful. I like your commentary and the practical identification of the tricky parts of the process.
> I have an old Hegner gathering dust in the workshop and you have convinced me that I ought to drag it back out again for another go.



Thanks very much for your kind comments and it's brilliant if my ditherings encourage you to have a go at the fretsaw, that will make my efforts well worthwhile.


----------



## powertools (27 Apr 2016)

I think that is all excalant and it is good to see a member of the forum going the extra mile to help others.


----------



## scrimper (27 Apr 2016)

Well folks you asked for it! (you can take that comment 2 ways Lol) part 5 is now live on youtube

https://youtu.be/ffxuNUsa114

I have left the mistakes in :mrgreen:


----------



## Markvk (27 Apr 2016)

Hi Scrimper,

excellent work!

get a lapel mike (lavelier) sony do a great one:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00 ... UTF8&psc=1

This will help with the machine noise, ive also found this useful, but I move around a lot when I do my vids.

https://www.onedigitals.co.uk/sony-ecm- ... oC2G3w_wcB

to edit your vids together Microsoft do a free basic editor which will join them together automatically, it also allows title slide and various effects and is very simple to use. its called Movie maker and Is part of essentials, just pick the bits you want:

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows/movie-maker

nothing wrong with your work, you need to see some of the rubbish I put on there!!

Mark


----------



## scrimper (27 Apr 2016)

Hi Mark, thanks for your kind comments and info, unfortunately the camera I bought does not have an ex mike socket.

video number 5 is now up and running!

https://youtu.be/ffxuNUsa114


----------



## Bm101 (27 Apr 2016)

Personally, I watched the videos about 3 mins after you posted them. i wouldn't have a clue about editing etc which is why I didnt post sooner but despite the breaks I watched all of them and enjoyed them thoroughly. I'd definitely watch more. Was a pleasure. I love the measured pace.  
Cheers and I look forward to the next ones. When you sort the editing out I hope they take off.

Chris


----------



## martinka (27 Apr 2016)

Excellent job, Scrimper. Good watchable video and tips for newcomers and experienced alike. =D> Makes me wish I was sorted out in the new garage so I could get to the saw.


----------



## AES (27 Apr 2016)

scrimper, just absolutely EXCELLENT!

=D> 

Just about every point that I mentioned you have now covered - even the saw noise was somehow not quite so prevalent - no Uhmms & Ahhhhhs, and just as you say, the one-off "Oops, I've forgotten what I was going to say" adds just a touch of "naturalness" to the whole thing - focus on the actual cutting was 1st class, one could see everything - blade mention and speed setting all there - and really, everyone has an accent (except me of course!), so please don't worry about it. My wife (Swiss) could understand every word.

I watched this latest as if I was a complete "scrolling silly person" newbie (quite easy to do in my case!) and honestly, IMHO it just couldn't have been better to help a beginner produce a success first time out. 

The fact that you've had previous movie experience (albeit in a different format), and the fact that you're obviously a real natural, really shines through.

(And BTW, I've now seen your separate saws description video too - Diamond/Hegner - which was similarly very informative).

And you're dead right, any mistakes on lettering sticks out like a bulldog's whatsits, and double letters make it even worse - see below  







Now I need to see your take on lettering.

Thanks for your videoing.

AES

Edit for P.S: "Jeannette" is how they spell "Janet" here (blimey!) and "Dekupiersage" is their name for scroll saw here.

AES


----------



## Alexam (28 Apr 2016)

Hi scrimper, I agree with all the comments above, a really superb series of videos that I will look through a bfew time to elp me get into scrolling, as I have don very little. I will keep the links, which should all be put on one link for newcomers. Many thanks indeed.
Malcolm


----------



## scrimper (28 Apr 2016)

Thanks for your kind comments Malcolm, these are my first attempts at making videos, I am hoping I can make some more covering basic cutting, types of saws and usage, patterns and pattern making and history of Hobbies Ltd. I do have plenty of ideas in my head as long as people find the videos interesting I will hopefully carry on with them.

John


----------



## Cordy (29 Apr 2016)

Top videos Scrimper; very instructive in a friendly manner

Move over Steve Ramsey, Scrimper de man now !!


----------



## scrimper (29 Apr 2016)

You folks are just too kind! 

FWIW I have the next instalment in the camera and will put it up tomorrow to show the completed item.


----------



## scrimper (2 May 2016)

Part 6 is now uploaded here final Part 7 being uploaded as I write.

Part 6 https://youtu.be/xh0IaUQLRVQ

part 7 https://youtu.be/dbQTl0kt1Jo


----------



## Aggrajag (3 May 2016)

Just finished watching those, I've seen all the series now and I rate them highly. You've got a lovely pleasing tone and a genuine interest and enthusiasm. I don't feel you were boasting in the slightest, you were proud of your work and rightly showing it to people; showing what can be made and what you've made.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## AES (3 May 2016)

I agree with Aggragig completely - your enthusiasm and capability show through and if anyone is even slightly interested in the scroll saw, your films will definitely spark them into life.

=D> 

Excellent stuff, well done Sir.

The only thing I regret is that you didn't show the cutting of the lettering. Pity, I was hoping to learn something, 'cos as you say, it's NOT easy (anyway, I don't find it easy, far from it).

AES


----------



## scrimper (3 May 2016)

AES":ojnuuhs5 said:


> The only thing I regret is that you didn't show the cutting of the lettering. Pity, I was hoping to learn something, 'cos as you say, it's NOT easy (anyway, I don't find it easy, far from it).
> 
> AES



I was going to show it but I was worried that the whole thing was getting too long.


----------



## AES (3 May 2016)

OK, that's an "excuse" for another video then  

AES


----------

